

Espionnage Élysée - maxmouchet
https://www.wikileaks.org/nsa-france/

======
JohnyLy
This is not a surprise anymore. NSA spied on every country/leader, enemy or
ally. They spied on France probably to steal patents or know-how and not to
protect Americans. I am sure the next few months/years we will discover NSA
spied on countries like England, Germany, Japan, Italy, Brazil, Indonesia,
South Africa, Australia... I am not going to quote 200 countries but I think
you see my point here.

